# Am I mad to buy a megane



## Pollock (6 Dec 2005)

Thinking of buying a megane Jan 2006. Lots more kit than a Corolla but worried about depreciation, reliability, running costs etc. A friend thinks I'm mad. Says the Renault is a 'junker' and will be worth very little 3 years down the road. I think it's really nice but is it really as rubbish as a Lada


----------



## DaveD (7 Dec 2005)

They're nowhere near as reliable as a Corolla, they depreciate much faster. Don't know about running costs but can't imagine they are much different. I do know that the Corolla has a 3 year warranty and the Megane a 2 year warranty, so all that extra kit in the Megane will be your problem to fix after year 2.

I would buy the Corolla.


----------



## X-Man (7 Dec 2005)

please take the advice i am about to give you........toyotas of today are assemblied in the uk and to be honest they are not the same quality as the jap models so the workmanship is not up to scratch and thats a fact.a few of mine personal friends have 05 avensis' and 04-99 and the older models are more sound.

concerning renault.......depreciation is def on the cards so you can expect that and honestly you can exxpect that with any car but renaults,citroen,deawoo etc will fall faster.

believe it or not but the new fords are excellent.my brother has a new mondeo and having drivin it to bundoran the weekend i must say that it is great car.


----------



## Frank (7 Dec 2005)

Pollock

I don't think french cars are junkers, but they won't hold there values as well as some other makes. You do tend to get more as standard though.

Not to rain on your notion of buying a new car, but would it be worth looking an 04 or 05 instead, buy a something bigger or better. Just a thought.

Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## Gabriel (7 Dec 2005)

Don't buy a Megane. At least not a new one. Looks great but not a great car.


----------



## RS2K (7 Dec 2005)

You pays your money and you takes your chances.

Megane is comfy and well equipped.

It should be pretty reliable, and will depreciate. I'd say if you like it buy it.

Mainstream Toyotas are more boring than Daniel O'Donnell


----------



## Gabriel (7 Dec 2005)

RS2K said:
			
		

> Mainstream Toyotas are more boring than Daniel O'Donnell



Daniel probably looks better than most of them too


----------



## Guest122 (7 Dec 2005)

My advice is not to buy a Megane or any Renault. They may be very comfy, quite well equipped and safe but they seem to give no end of electrical problems after a few years. Oriel Girl has had two and both have had numerous electrical faults (I don’t mean just bulbs blowing either) over the years. They seem to last for about three years then lots go wrong quite quickly. Could be her driving though. I guess that is why they depreciate a lot.

BB


----------



## LIVERLIPS (7 Dec 2005)

A friend of mine bought a new renault megane last year and a few months later the catalyic converter went which is a big job. Sure all you have to do is check out reviews for them they where voted worst cars a fews weeks ago in a survey that was in the herald. 

I do not know if it is true  but somebody i know that has a Laguna  said that it can only be serviced in a Renault garage as they connect it to a computer and this cost 250 euro without any parts that might be needed. If this is true it is a scam and would put me of straight away


----------



## tiger (7 Dec 2005)

Renaults don't have the best reputation all right, for some hard info have a look at:
[broken link removed]

I believe the current model had alot of electric problems when it first came out.

Having said that, I've been driving old renault meganes for about 4 years, currently on a '98.  In that time I've had the ignition coil burnout, and an exhaust replaced (though I think the garage might have been over zealous with that one, as it was pre an NCT test).  No other probs, which is good considering it's left idle for long periods at a time.

They have a good safety reputation as well, I had a high speed crash in my previous one & stepped out of the car with only scratches & bruises.


----------



## Carpenter (7 Dec 2005)

I don't know about your figures Liverlips, but isn't this the way all cars are going?  Most new mechanics now are "technicians" and rely on a diagnostic computer to do everything (diagnosing problems that is), bar change a blown bulb.  In a few years time small independant mechanics and garages will be no more I reckon.  You won't be tied to the franchised dealer as such but he may be the only person who'll be able to "diagnose" the problem using the specific computer.


----------



## DoctorEvil (7 Dec 2005)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> In a few years time small independant mechanics and garages will be no more I reckon.  You won't be tied to the franchised dealer as such but he may be the only person who'll be able to "diagnose" the problem using the specific computer.



I don't think this will happen as specific software will be used for each car but this will become more widely available and so the independent will become more useful.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (7 Dec 2005)

Suppose you are right Carpenter but i still think it is a scam and prices like this would put people getting a car serviced (especially some who buy on higher purchase and can barely afford the repayments every month for the next 5 years) Compared to my opel corsa that got serviced by a mechanic for 120 euro i know it was not through a garage. But then it means people do not have this option for servicing their car. 

Is is normal with other major models out there ie 05 cars


----------



## Carpenter (7 Dec 2005)

DoctorEvil said:
			
		

> I don't think this will happen as specific software will be used for each car but this will become more widely available and so the independent will become more useful.


 
But unless the independent garage has the resources and funds to invest in the software, hardware, diagnostic equipment etc. they will not be able to offer a full comprehensive service- and they won't be able to cater for all marques.  Sure there may be independents able to cater for the big selling marques like Ford/ Toyota/ Nissan/ Opel- but how about Citroen, Mazda, Skoda etc


----------



## Carpenter (7 Dec 2005)

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> Suppose you are right Carpenter but i still think it is a scam and prices like this would put people getting a car serviced (especially some who buy on higher purchase and can barely afford the repayments every month for the next 5 years) Compared to my opel corsa that got serviced by a mechanic for 120 euro i know it was not through a garage. But then it means people do not have this option for servicing their car.
> 
> Is is normal with other major models out there ie 05 cars


 
It's unfortunate, but we used to get our car serviced via an independent up until recently.  It's a Peugeot.  Last time it was serviced I asked them to investigate a diagnostic light on the dash that was lighting intermittently.  He had a look at it but told me their equipment couldn't diagnose the fault and i'd have to go to a Peugeot dealer, which i did. This meant two trips to a garage and two bills for labour!  In future we will use the dealer only, even if we are paying a little over the odds.  This is why I see no future for independent garages without a car dealerhip attached.


----------



## Guest127 (7 Dec 2005)

X-MAN: My Corolla was made in Turkey, not Britain. my previous Astra was made in Birkenhead not Germany. Buy a Megane = Marry a Megane.


----------



## NiallA (9 Dec 2005)

I had a renault megane (1999), which i found to be fine, servicing was expensive versus other car makes.
I went to trade it in in 04 (110k miles), car was effectively worthless.
I ended up giving it to Mrs N, who still drives it around (about 5 miles a week, )


----------



## slave1 (3 Jan 2006)

Have had a 98 Megane for 6 years, replaced CAT and rear exhaust over the years, I expect this as I'm a short journey driver, very comfortable, in my opinion a good buy if you want to keep for the long haul


----------



## podgerodge (4 Jan 2006)

Just bought a new C4 - not concerned with depreciation as I was trading in a Citroen so gained at the beginning.  For those not trading in they have the "Vat back" offer on now.

As standard :

Cruise control with Speed limiter 
Multi-function on board trip computer 
Digital speedometer 
Air Con
And a 5 star NCAP safety rating

http://www.channel4.com/4car/road-tests/C/citroen/c405-/c405--intro.html


----------



## RS2K (5 Jan 2006)

I like the look of the C4 (bad name though as there's an explosive called that afaik) but would be very concerned about it's reliability, build quality, and depreciation.


----------



## pvtighe (20 Jul 2006)

I have a megane 04, bought it cheap with little on the clock a year ago fixed a few minor electrical problem while it was still under waranty which ran out last march.  Very happy with it and touch wood nothing major will go wrong with it.  Both me and my wife love it, very comfortable, with lots of space and its one of the better looking saloon cars out there for the money.   My advice is to buy a year old megane for a good price on  it worked for me!


----------

